# Driving in Cayman ?



## NTHC (Jan 23, 2008)

Trying to book vehicle(s) for a trip this spring. Hubby says there are two options, steering wheel on left or steering wheel on right. My ? is if the steering wheel is on the right are the gas and brake peddles the same as ours or opposite?


Does anyone know?  It doesn't matter to him, but we have a large party and it looks like we can get two vehicles cheaper than one large van.  If I am driving I need to know what I am getting into.

Thanks in advance,
Cindy


----------



## Mahlon (Jan 24, 2008)

Same as ours... gas and brake with right foot regardless of which side the steering wheel is on.
Mahlon


----------



## Carta (Jan 24, 2008)

Mahlon said:


> Same as ours... gas and brake with right foot regardless of which side the steering wheel is on.
> Mahlon


================================

Mahlon is correct, but turn signals and wipers are opposite. I don't know how many times I wanted to turn (L or R) and the wipers turned on. There were a few times when I actually walked up to the wrong side of the car and opened the door. Guess what;; no steering wheel.lol.. How embarrassing!! Driving on the Left is quite an experience overall, but it doesn't take too long to get use to.
 Believe me, you'll have good stories to tell.


----------



## x3 skier (Jan 24, 2008)

When I was living in the UK, one could always tell the tourists because the wipers would go on when the were about to turn. 

Driving on the left is not bad IF you keep alert.

Cheers


----------



## Htoo0 (Jan 24, 2008)

Everyone in Cayman knows 2 swipes of the wipers is a right turn and 1 is a left!  
(If you rent a right-hand vehicle, make sure it's an auto- shifting with your left hand is a #@*^!) :ignore:


----------



## somerville (Jan 24, 2008)

We go to Grand Cayman each year at Christmas.  I prefer to rent a car with right hand drive.  I find it easier when driving on the left.  As others have said the only difference besides location of the wheel is the turn signal and wipers.  Most times I get I select the correct stalk.


----------



## Poobah (Jan 24, 2008)

*Right hand drive*

Rent a right hand drive car, because everything is "the same" when driving on the left. The driver is on the center line and the passenger is in the gutter. 

If you get a left hand drive you will feel like you are driving on the wrong side of the road.

STAY ALERT because everything that is a natural reaction is wrong. After a couple of days you get use to it. 

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Htoo0 (Jan 25, 2008)

I find the traffic circles to be mind-boggling, particularly if you're in a left-hand drive car. Talk about the need to stay alert!


----------



## Carta (Jan 25, 2008)

Htoo0 said:


> I find the traffic circles to be mind-boggling, particularly if you're in a left-hand drive car. Talk about the need to stay alert!


=================================

Yeah, I 4got about those "circles".. The best thing about driving in GC "on the left" is : It seems you never drive over 35 MPH; unless you travel to East End.


----------



## NTHC (Jan 25, 2008)

We have not been to an area where drivers use a different side of the road so we are excited to try something different.  Hubby did decide to get the large van.......I think he figured we would end up having to buy the car after I hit someone.....lol


Thanks for your great incite!!!

Cindy


----------



## suekap (Feb 7, 2008)

Where is there to drive to in the Caymans, we were on a cruise and docked there, we took a taxi to the westin hotel.  Loved it, but I don't know what  we would do in the caymans for a week.  Need help!!


----------



## somerville (Feb 7, 2008)

suekap said:


> Where is there to drive to in the Caymans, ...



Hell
Rum Point
Turtle Farm
Botanical Garden
Rum Point
East End
From and to airport
George Town
Restaurants and shopping
Scuba diving


----------



## Kola (Feb 8, 2008)

suekap said:


> Where is there to drive to in the Caymans, we were on a cruise and docked there, we took a taxi to the westin hotel.  Loved it, but I don't know what  we would do in the caymans for a week.  Need help!!



One could pose the same question about spending time on almost any island. It's true, Grand Cayman is not a large island and there is only a limited number of destinations worth visiting. Having spent a week at Morritt's Grand in the underdeveloped east end I would suggest that one should make maximum use of water sports and/or boat excursions. I find such activities much more enjoyable and memorable than just spending time and money having another meal in one of hotels' restaurant.  There are, of course, ample restaurant options in the Seven Mile Beach area but I would not drive there all the way from the east end every day. I have been to the area where the cruise ships are docking. IMO this is a typical tourist trap sceme with all their so-called "duty free" shops peddling overpriced watches and questionable jewelry. There is not much difference than what I have seen in Nassau, Cozumel, St. Martin and other places. Go to Grand Cayman because of the sea and sunny weather, not to shop or eat in overpriced tourist traps.
Well, that's my opinion. You are of course entitled to yours.
K.


----------



## Conan (Feb 8, 2008)

As noted, you'll want to sit on the right (center-line) side as driver.

Standard-shift is actually intuitive, even for the wrong hand, because the shift pattern is the same (first=upper left).

When driving, *force* yourself to drive near the center line, i.e. near to the oncoming traffic.  There's a natural tendancy to drive too far to the left, where your left front tire/tyre will encounter unfriendly road debris and curbs/kerbs.


----------



## NTHC (Feb 13, 2008)

Kola,
Although we love to do some of the tourist things when we travel, our shopping is pretty much limited to a fridge magnet and souvenirs for the kids to bring home to their friends.

This is our kids first visit to the Caribbean and we chose the Caymans because of the snorkeling and also because it seems to be fairly safe for our son(17) and his friend to explore without getting in any trouble.

Thanks to all who have posted, we are very excited about the vacation.
Cindy


----------



## Kola (Feb 14, 2008)

Cindy
As far as buying some island souvenirs I think you will be rather disappointed both in terms of souvenir selection and prices. I found a significant difference in terms of what is on offer in Georgetown souvenir shops compared to, say, St. Martin or Cancun. Prices for simple T-shirts, caps or keychains are twice as high as what I have paid in Mexico. One would think that in a prevailing free market Mexican suppliers of T-shirts or keychains would be only too happy to ship part of their output to Cayman retailers. Unlike imported food with its limited shelf life, or imported household and/or hotel equipment and supplies where handling and storage costs are significant, souvenirs items can be brought in at minimal expense and retail prices should be comparable. But they aren't. I  also found that resorts tap into an inexpensive labour supply from Cuba to meet their needs for maids, cleaning staff, etc. It would seem that Cayman wholesalers could just as readily exploit relatively inexpensive Cuban labour to source inexpensive but popular tourist items. Perhaps there are other factors in play ? 
K.


----------



## Seaside (Feb 14, 2008)

Having been to many islands, one of the things we most enjoy about Cayman is that there are no "street beggars" or people trying to force you to buy items. You can shop at your free will. Cubans? Do not think there are any. Cayman Islands has a "pact" of sorts with Cuba, they do not allow the refugees to settle in Cayman, they either send them back or if their boats are strong enough, they help them and they resume their journey. There are Jamaican people that go to Cayman, on work permits, to work on the island. They are very hard workers and well respected on the island. They must return to their country after 7 years, as there is a "roll over" policy in Cayman, whatever country the people come from, unless they get status or residency.


----------



## ralphd (Feb 14, 2008)

It is almost impossible to become a citizen of CI unless you are the child of a citizen. They are also very tough on work visas and have shut down giving work visas to citizens of countries after problems. The government has been criticized by some for being so tough on immigration, but they maintain a very crime free island.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Feb 15, 2008)

NTHC said:


> This is our kids first visit to the Caribbean and we chose the Caymans because of the snorkeling and also because it seems to be fairly safe for our son(17) and his friend to explore without getting in any trouble.



Than you have picked the right island!   You'll love it!


----------



## Seaside (Feb 15, 2008)

An "outsider" can marry a Caymanian and get status. Work permits are still being given out to non Caymanians. There are very strict laws that must be adhered to. The government has many rules and regulations and that adds to why it is a "safe island".


----------

